# Where can I find



## Oll (Dec 22, 2013)

British reptiles!

I live in snodland, near maidstone. Two minutes away is leybourne lakes, where it's just massive lakes and small woods. I used to find grass snakes around when I was younger but was too scared to hold them or anything haha. 

I'd love to see slow worms or adders as well, but i literally have no idea where/when to look! 

Is there a certain time of day these are more active? Will they be hiding away from the sun when it's as hot as it is now? 

Thanks a lot for anything, I'll post photos when I can : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Research the animals you are interesting in finding.. find out what habitats they like and what seasons they are most active and all that kind of stuff. That will give you an idea of when and where to look for them.

UK Safari - A site for anyone interested in the wildlife of Britain is a good starting point. It helps you to identify all British wildlife and also gives you a little bit of information about each animal, where live, breeding seasons and so on...


----------

